# WinCC flexible 2008: Anzeige aller 3 möglichen Meldezustände



## Grimsey (29 Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

wir würden für eine Anlage gerne die folgenden 3 Zustände einer Meldung im Meldesystem von WinCC flexible anzeigen:

Meldung kommt (K)
Meldung quittiert (KQ)
Meldung geht (KG)

Aus Sicht des Bedieners wäre es sehr komfortabel, wenn er diese 3 Zustände an der Visu sehen könnten.

Für uns stellt sich nun die Herausforderung, dies auch sicher in der SPS umzusetzen. Bisher sind wir nach folgendem Schema verfahren:

UND Fehlerquitt RÜCKSETZE Störmeldung
UND Fehler SETZE Störmeldung

Würde ein Fehler noch immer anstehen, so würde die Fehlermeldung sofort wieder kommen. Ein unbeabsichtigtes Anfahren o.ä. wäre damit verhindert.
Der Nachteil hierbei ist jedoch, dass man auf der Visu nie sieht, wenn die Ursache für eine Meldung beseitigt wurde (KG). Wird ein Fehler quittiert und steht aber noch an, so erscheint der Zustand KQ. Wird danach die Ursache beseitigt, bleibt der Zustand KQ erhalten. Durch erneutes quittieren verschwindet die Meldung dann.

Wie handhabt ihr das denn so? Kann uns vielleicht jemand einen Tipp geben, wie man es programmtechnisch realisieren kann, alle 3 Zustände auf der Visu zu sehen?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Januar 2010)

Alle drei kann mann sehen wenn man ein Meldearchiv anlegt und dieses
dann auf einer Störmeldeseite einfüght.


----------



## jabba (29 Januar 2010)

Bei dem Meldeobjekt unter Eigenschaften->Spalten den Haken bei Zustand setzen dann sieht man die Zustände.


Falls das Meldesystem nicht ganz klar ist . siehe hier


----------



## jabba (29 Januar 2010)

Was mir noch dazu einfällt.

Was hast Du denn für ein Panel ?
Bei den A'rsch' geräten geht nicht alles,

Wenn Dein panel Farbe kann, finde ich es viel schneller und auch anschaulicher passend die farbe der Zeile ändern zu lassen.
Es gibt jedoch ein Manko dabei, wenn z.B. nur eine Meldung da ist , steht der Fokus darauf, und bei diesen Zellen geht der Farbumschlag nicht da die "Focusfarbe" vorrang hat.


----------



## Grimsey (31 Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

erstmal vielen Dank für die Antworten. Aber ich glaube ich habe mich vielleicht etwas unklar ausgedrückt. Wie das Meldesystem in WinCC flexible funktioniert, ist mir durchaus klar. Ein Meldearchiv setzen wir ein, wollen es aber nicht als Meldeanzeige verwenden da es unser "Problem" nämlich auch nicht löst.
Es geht uns vielmehr um die SPS-Seite.

Ich versuche es nochmal zu schildern wie wir es bisher handhaben:

in WinCC flexible ist eine (oder mehrere) Störmeldevariable angelegt.
SPS-seitig beschreiben wir diese, bis hierhin alles logisch und klar.

SPS-Seite:
wir arbeiten hier mit Setze und Rücksetze in dieser Art und Weise:

UND "Fehlerquitt" RÜCKSETZE Störung 001 (DB13.DBX0.0)
UND "Fehler" SETZE Störung 001 (DB13.DBX0.0)

das mit jeder Störmeldung.

Im WinCC flexible geschieht ja nun folgendes:

die Störung kommt => Meldeanzeige bringt Störung mit Text und Zustand K
Störung quittiert (steht aber noch an) => Meldeanzeige wechselt auf Zustand KQ

Soweit alles ok. Was man bei dem von uns eingesetzten Verfahren nun aber nicht sieht, ist wenn die Störung beseitigt wurde. Z.B. der MSS wurde wieder eingesichert. Der Zustand KG ist, so wie wir es bisher programmieren, nie zu sehen. Für den Bediener wäre es aber durchaus recht hilfreich, wenn er diesen sehen könnte. Wenn die Ursache beseitigt wurde steht auf der Visu noch immer der Zustand KQ (z.b.). Erst durch ein erneutes Betätigen von Fehlerquitt verschwindet die Meldung auf der Visu.
Aus meiner Sicht ist dies kein Flexibleproblem sondern hängt mit dem SPS-Programm zusammen.

Uns interessiert daher wie man es schaffen könnte, die Zustände K, KQ und KG anzuzeigen. Wie geht ihr bei so etwas vor bzw. wie programmiert ihr eure Störmeldeanzeigen?


----------



## jabba (31 Januar 2010)

Dann müßtest du für jede Störung zwei "Merker" setzen.
Der eine geht auf die Störmeldung z.b. der Motorschutzschalter
Dieser setzt dann das zweit Bit (Interner Störungemerker) . Dieser wird erst gelöscht wenn nicht Sörung (Motorschutzschalter) und das Quittierbit der Störung gesetzt ist.

Dadurch würde beim auslösen die Störung kommen, geht diese weg erscheint KG. Wurde diese Quittiert erscheint KQ. Wichtig wäre dann im Programm (je nach Anwendung) abzufragen ob der Störmeldebit und das Interne Störmeldebit weg sind, damit es weiter gehen kann.

Du kannst natürlich auch den zweiten Meker arbeiten und die Störmeldung automatisch rücksetzen wenn die Ursache behoben wurde, da könnte die Anlage aber eventuell immer wieder z.B. aus der ferne gestartet werden ohne das einer zwingend quittieren muss.


----------



## Paule (31 Januar 2010)

Grimsey schrieb:


> Für den Bediener wäre es aber durchaus recht hilfreich, wenn er diesen sehen könnte. Wenn die Ursache beseitigt wurde steht auf der Visu noch immer der Zustand KQ (z.b.). Erst durch ein erneutes Betätigen von Fehlerquitt verschwindet die Meldung auf der Visu.
> Aus meiner Sicht ist dies kein Flexibleproblem sondern hängt mit dem SPS-Programm zusammen.


Jeder macht es anders, aber warum muss der Bediener wissen das die Störung quittiert wurde?
Wenn die Störung behoben ist und sie wurde quittiert, ist bei mir auch die Meldung weg. 
Sprich wenn keine Störung mehr ansteht kann eingeschaltet werden.

Und wenn er nur quittiert und die Störung ist noch nicht behoben geht halt auch die Störung nicht weg. 
Folge: Nun muss der Bediener wohl oder übel mal den Text lesen, was es denn für eine Störung sein könnte und sie dann beheben oder die Technik anrufen.

Und ich hoffe derjenige der den MSS einsichert weiß das er anschließend die Störung noch quittieren muss, sonst hat er nichts an der Anlage verloren.

```
UN E #MSS //Motorschutzschalter ausgelöst
   U #Quitt // Quittierbit vom Panel
   R #Störung MSS
   U E #MSS // Motorschutzschalter ausgelöst
   S #Störung MSS
```


----------



## jabba (31 Januar 2010)

Hallo Paule,

ich kann den Sinn schon verstehen , jedoch ist das Beispiel Motorschutzschalter nicht gut dafür.
Nehmen wir mal Übertemperaturbegrenzer als Beispiel.

Dann würde ich sehen , ob die Temperatur schon wieder runter ist .
Ein Kunde von mir hat z.B. immer Bimetall mit automatischen Reset .

Hängt halt von der Anlage ab , ob dies sinn macht.


----------



## crash (31 Januar 2010)

Grimsey schrieb:


> Uns interessiert daher wie man es schaffen könnte, die Zustände K, KQ und KG anzuzeigen. Wie geht ihr bei so etwas vor bzw. wie programmiert ihr eure Störmeldeanzeigen?





Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Alle drei kann mann sehen wenn man ein Meldearchiv anlegt und dieses
> dann auf einer Störmeldeseite einfüght.



Probiere es doch mal so wie Helmut es vorgeschlagen hat. *(Meldearchiv)*
Dann wirst du sehen dass das geht.
Es werden alle drei Ereignisse angezeigt.
K, KG und KQ.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (31 Januar 2010)

crash schrieb:


> Probiere es doch mal so wie Helmut es vorgeschlagen hat. *(Meldearchiv)*
> Dann wirst du sehen dass das geht.
> Es werden alle drei Ereignisse angezeigt.
> K, KG und KQ.



ich glaube nicht das das Meldearchiv ihn wirklich weiterhilft, da er ja 
die Störung zurück setzt wenn er quittiert, also ist das gehen immer 
dann wenn er quittiert.
Jabba hat da schon die bessere Lössung, Störung auf ein Hilfsmerker
der gesetzt wird um flackernde Störungen zu erfassen, wie Druckschalter.
Diese Hilfsmerker sperrt die Anlage bis die Störung quittiert und beseitigt ist.
Dann den Störungsverursacher (ich meine damit den MSS, Druckschalter usw.)
auf das Störmeldebit legen und schon funktioniert es.


----------



## SPSKILLER (31 Januar 2010)

Hallo,

```
u reset
r störmeldebit SPS
u fehler
= stormeldebit panel
s störmeldebit SPS
```
 
Anders geht das mit Bitgetriggerten Meldungen nicht...

Micha


----------



## Grimsey (1 Februar 2010)

Danke zusammen für Eure Vorschläge!

Jabba hat das Problem richtig erkannt! Wir werden das heute mal so ausprobieren!


----------

